# Food Safety News - 01/04/2022 Global food safety topics for 2022



## daveomak.fs (Jan 4, 2022)

*Global food safety topics for 2022*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 04, 2022 12:05 am
– ANALYSIS – What will the New Year bring? We can’t be sure about everything but we already know a few things in store in 2022. Coronavirus will still be around and impacting the food sector; new trade rules and embargoes will have to be dealt with by importers and exporters; and global food safety... Continue Reading


*Amos Miller owes more reimbursement charges to FSIS for investigating his farm*
By Dan Flynn on Jan 04, 2022 12:04 am
Amos Miller, the Amish agri-businessman from Bird-In-Hand, PA, is likely to again be required to reimburse USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) for investigation costs. The only question is the amount he likely owes, either $55,065 or $46,899. In a supplemental declaration filed with the Eastern U.S. District Court for Pennsylvania, an FSIS official... Continue Reading


*Scottish report highlights COVID-19 impact on food sector*
By News Desk on Jan 04, 2022 12:03 am
The COVID-19 pandemic had a significant impact on many areas, including fewer samples being taken and a decline in most foodborne pathogens, according to an annual report from Food Standards Scotland (FSS). The agency’s report for the year ended March 31, 2021, mentions sampling, levels of five foodborne pathogens, enforcement and food fraud. The year... Continue Reading


*Large drop but France still records more than 1,000 outbreaks in 2020*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 04, 2022 12:02 am
The number of outbreaks fell by more than 40 percent in France in 2020, largely because of COVID-19 measures, according to new numbers from the French public health agency. Overall, 1,010 outbreaks were declared in 2020 affecting 6,814 people. Of these, 396 went to hospitals and nine died. Officials are compiling outbreak numbers for 2021.... Continue Reading


*Cheese, seafood, dates and cantaloupe subject to enhanced enforcement*
By News Desk on Jan 04, 2022 12:01 am
The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with links for specific details... Continue Reading


----------

